# Gründlinge sterben, Sauerstoffproblem?



## Marc_HBNord (16. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

habe ja  vor kurzem meinen Teich mit Fischbesatz vorgestellt.
Den Fischen geht es gut, soweit man es beurteilen kann. 

Außer den 8 Gründlingen, von denen nur noch 5 übrig sind...

Einer ist gleich kurz nach dem einsetzen gestorben, und einer am dritten Tag und einer jetzt vorgestern.

Jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass Gründlinge viel Sauerstoff benötigen, kann es daran liegen? Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser?

Den Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen gehts prima, hätte ich doch bloß auf die Gründlinge verzichtet.


Gruß
Marc


----------



## robsig12 (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge sterben, Sauerstoffproblem?*

Ja ist richtig, Gründlinge benötigen viel Sauerstoff. __ Moderlieschen sind da eher einfach zu Handhaben. Unterwasserpflanzen bringen den Sauerstoff.


----------



## Marc_HBNord (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge sterben, Sauerstoffproblem?*

OK, dann muss ich wohl noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen holen.

Kann ich noch was anderes machen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge sterben, Sauerstoffproblem?*

Hi Marc, 

dort wo Gründlinge leben (Forellen/Äschen/Barbenregion) gibt es so gut wie keine "Unter"wasserpflanzen , der O2 kommt durch die starke Oberflächenbewegung (Rauschen, Strudel, Wind, ect.) ins Wasser (im Teich auch, das was durch Pflanzen kommt ist vernachlässigbar wenn der Teich nicht "gerade zugefroren" ist). Hast Du einen Teichbelüfter benutze ihn, die Luftblasen bringen zwar keinen Sauerstoff direkt ins Wasser, aber sie vergrößern die Oberfläche (reißen sie auf) so das mehr O2 ins Wasser gelangen kann (sorgt auch für etwas Strömung im Teich)

MfG Frank


----------



## Marc_HBNord (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge sterben, Sauerstoffproblem?*

Nein, habe keinen Teichbelüfter. Sollte ich mir einen besorgen?

Die einzige Bewegung, die in den Teich kommt, ist das Wasser, was über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich fließt.

Ich ärgere mich immer noch, dass ich mir überhaupt Gründlinge angeschafft habe. Bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist.


----------



## axel (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge sterben, Sauerstoffproblem?*

Hallo Marc 

Wie sind den Deine Wasserwerte ? Ist Dein Teichwasser klar ?
Ich hab ja ähnliche Bedingungen wie Du . Hab auch nur einen Wassereinlauf vom Pflanzenfilter und meine Gründlinge sind trotsdem Putzmunter. 
Vielleicht hast Du doch noch ein anderes Problem als Sauerstoffmangel  
Hab grad gelesen Dein Teich ist noch ziemlich jung , vielleicht hast Du sie zu früh eingesetzt .
Bei mir war vorher ein halbes Jahr schon Wasser im Teich damit sich Microorganismen, Bakterien und andere Wassertierchen ansiedeln können .

Lg
axel


----------



## chromis (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge sterben, Sauerstoffproblem?*

Hi,

wenn Du einen Bachlauf hast, dann kommt dadurch bestimmt genug Sauerstoff ins Wasser. Gründlinge sind in Bezug auf Sauerstoff zwar nicht so anspruchslos wie Goldfische, kommen in der Natur aber nicht nur in Fließwasser vor sondern auch in sauberen Seen. Zu vermeiden sind allerdings sehr hohe Temperaturen, da dann einfach nicht genug Sauerstoff im Wasser gelöst werden kann, da hilft dann aber auch keine Durchlüftung.

Ich vermute eher, die Fische wurden durchs Fangen, Transport und Umsetzen geschwächt. Evtl. war auch die Hälterung im Geschäft schon nicht optimal.
Die wahrscheinlichste Ursache dürfte aber der viel zu frühe Besatz sein, ich hatte Dir in einem anderen thread schon mal geschrieben:

Wenn Du schlau bist und Geduld hast, dann lässt Du den Teich dieses Jahr in Ruhe und besetzt erst nächstes Jahr.

Dafür bringt halt leider keiner die Geduld auf, warum nur???

Ansonsten einfach mal sorgfältig beobachten, auch den restlichen Bestand, und notfalls eingreifen. Auf jeden Fall keine Medikamente ohne fachmännische Diagnose.


----------



## Marc_HBNord (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge sterben, Sauerstoffproblem?*

^^ da hast du recht, das hast du wirklich geschrieben...

aber ich war zu ungeduldig!!!!

Ich hab 2 Moante gewartet, die aktuellen Wasserwerten lauten

PH 7,5-8
GH 8
KH 3
Ammoniak 0
Nitrit 0
Nitrat 0
Po4 0,1
Fe 0


----------

